# Still trying to get it right - String quartet writing is hard work.



## OldKen (Aug 9, 2012)

I thought I might try a more contemporary style for a string quartet. A tango sort of presented itself when I was doodling on the piano. So here is my take on a tango for string quartet.


__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

It's quite nice. I don't really have anything to say to it. For some reason I find it difficult to criticize your works, and I'm not sure if that's a good or a bad thing . Hopefully it's a good thing!

I guess, if anything, it feels to me as if it doesn't really go anywhere. I'm not sure if this is intentional due to the form (which I am not terribly familiar with), but it was a little static for my tastes. It's difficult to describe. You have a contrasting middle section in exactly the right place, which is good, but it still feels as if it's not contrasting enough.

I think the main reason I have trouble criticizing it is because it's not being performed by a real string quartet, and it's therefore missing the expressiveness that I think your compositional style really demands. Get a performance of it if you can!

Sorry I couldn't be more helpful. Good luck!


----------



## OldKen (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for your observations Steven. Despite your apologies, they were in fact very helpful. *I* feel vaguely dissatisfied with my efforts - hence the heading for my post _Still trying to get it right._ I have come a long way since starting to compose about a year ago, but have now reached a stage where extending the quality of each piece escapes me. I have always been an avid listener of music and, inevitably, I hear that elusive element in a piece which fires me up to emulate it. I guess I have to accept that practice might, eventually, make perfect.

Thanks for your time,

OldKen


----------



## OldKen (Aug 9, 2012)

Steven,

I have done some more thinking about your valuable comments. It would seem that you feel that the problem with my pieces is less about technique and more about inspiration. This suggests that I need time to develop as a composer. Unfortunately, starting to compose at 71 allows little time for that development. I think, therefore, that my best course is to accept the limitation and simply widen my composing experience to address different musical forms. I have obtained a lot of satisfaction in my ability to compose over the last year and, even if I only reach the same point with a new musical form as I have achieved to date, it will make me very happy.

Thank you for taking the time to clarify that for me.

Best wishes,

OldKen.


----------



## Henrique (Aug 15, 2011)

I find this piece to be rather interesting. In fact, there is nothing "wrong" with it as far as I can see. However, I will say the following (and please take care to notice that this is just opinion): there are too many things happening at once. It is hard for me to keep track of what you want to achieve: there are inspired moments, but they are lost in whole passages of confusion. I would think it best if you made your tango less polyphonic. 
Regarding the other piece for string quartet, however, that one was amazing. Maybe because it transmited a clearer form. I think you ought to try and get a performance, it deserves one.
You earned a new fan


----------



## OldKen (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for your observations Henrique. In the case of the Tango, it was written following one of those moments when an idea forms and takes over the composition process. I liked the feel of the tango rhythm and it slipped easily into the string quartet which was (and still is) my preoccupation. I hadn't heard a piece with this combination before and, although just a very short realization of the idea, I thought it might be worth publishing it on SoundCloud for some feedback.

I am very flattered by your comments about the longer string quartet. I am pleased with some, perhaps most of this piece. But, as I'm sure we have all experienced, small elements still set my teeth on edge and defy improvement. But there is no doubt that your positive comments about this piece are very uplifting. Thank you Henrique.


----------

